# Umbrella adapter with clamp



## sanjosedave (May 14, 2017)

It looks like I will be photographing portraits for a personal project when the sun is the worse - amateur cowboys in an amateur rodeo over the 4th.

I'm looking for an umbrella with a clamp, like this, but different: https://www.aliexpress.com/item-img/Free-shipping-Outdoor-Camera-Tripod-Umbrella-Holder-Clip-Cramp-Bracket-Stand-for-photographic/32792428704.html]

I need a clamp that holds onto a horizontal pole, while allowing me to put through a large shoot thru umbrella vertical, like you would if holding a regular umbrella in the rain.

Leads are appreciated.


----------



## Raptors (May 14, 2017)

Hi sanjosedave,

Check out Arthur Morris...return of the umbrella clamp

http://www.birdsasart-blog.com/2014/05/07/singing-in-the-rain-return-of-the-umbrella-clamp/


----------



## sanjosedave (May 14, 2017)

Thanks, but Art wants almost $100 for the rig.

I'm looking at this now: http://amzn.to/2qgQYDr

At first glance it looks closer


----------



## Jopa (May 19, 2017)

Will you have enough power to shoot through the umbrella? If the cowboys are going to be far from the light, you could probably just shoot with a bare strobe / flash.


----------

